#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Εδαφοτεχνικά >  > > >  >  >  Θεμελίωση κτιρίου με υπόγειο σε επαφή με κτίριο χωρίς υπόγειο

## sundance

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, η συνηθέστερη μέθοδος είναι η κατασκευή ντουλαπιών.

Η τμηματική εκσκαφή απαγορεύεται.

Θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο αν περιέγραφε κάποιος τις φάσεις της θεμελίωσης στο όριο με τον όμορο. (πχ εκσκαφή κατα ένα τμήμα στο οικόπεδό μας,αφαίρεση του εδάφους κάτω από τη θεμελίωση του ομόρου κατά 2 μέτρα σε μήκος και όσο είναι το βάθος της δικής μας εκσκαφής,σε βάθος κλπ)

Αυτό που δεν έχω καταλάβει είναι:
*1.*To πέδιλο της όμορης μένει στον αέρα?
*2.*Όταν έχουμε πεδιλοδοκό τι γίνεται?
*3.*Προσπαθούμε να αντικαταστήσουμε όλο το εμβαδόν της παρακείμενης θεμελίωσης με ντουλάπι? (πχ αν ένα πέδιλο είναι 2x2 κάνουμε ντουλάπι άτοψης 2x2?
*4.*Πόσο ύψος θα έχει το ντουλάπι?
*5.*Το ντουλάπι πατάει κατευθείαν στο έδαφος?Πρέπει να προσεχθεί κάτι?
*6.*Πώς ακριβώς γίνεται το καλούπι του ντουλαπιού και η σκυροδέτηση, ώστε να 'έρθει' και να κολλήσει με το πέδιλο της όμορης? Έχει τύχει μετά τη σκυροδέτηση η κορυφή του ντουλαπιού να έχει 'κάτσει' λίγο και να απέχει 1-2 εκατοστά από την κάτω επιφάνεια του πεδίλου?

----------


## sundance

Γενική είναι η ερώτηση.Δεν έχω κάποια περίπτωση.

Ας πούμε ότι είναι διώροφη οικία.

Τι ασφαλιστικά μέτρα?

----------


## Evan

οι ξύλινες τάβλες τι ρόλο παίζουν;

----------


## Xάρης

Για να κάνουμε "ντουλάπια", δηλαδή να σκάψουμε κάτω από τα πέδιλα του γείτονα και να αντικαταστήσουμε το χώμα με σκυρόδεμα, θέλουμε προφανώς τη συναίνεση (έγγραφη με θεώρηση του γνησίου της υπογραφής) του γείτονα. Και πάλι βέβαια, σε περίπτωση που συμβεί καμιά αναποδιά, φοβάμαι ότι δε θα είμαστε καλυμμένοι νομικά.

Ίσως μια λύση για να βελτιώσουμε το έδαφος κάτω από τα πέδιλα του όμορου κτηρίου θα ήταν να κάνουμε τσιμεντενέσεις.

Για σιγουριά όμως θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε πλήρη εδαφοτεχνική μελέτη η οποία θα οδηγούσε πολύ πιθανόν σε μια λύση σαν την εικόνας (τοίχος Βερολίνου).

----------


## Balance

Πρόσφατα παρακολούθησα το σεμινάριο για τους Ευρωκώδικες. Παρατήρησα τον Καββαδά να προτείνει αντιστήριξη για αγκύρια για να πιάσει το πρανές, πέρα από το επίπεδο ολίσθησης. Δεν ξέρω αν χρησιμεύει σε αυτήν την περίπτωση.Γενικά αναφέρθηκε στα "ντουλάπια" σα μέθοδο που τείνει να εγκαταληφτεί(λιγότερη ασφάλεια-πιο αντιοικονομική).Πάντως θα με ενδιέφερε μια περιγραφή των "ντουλαπιών" γιατί έχω κάποια κενά στο σύνολο της διαδικασίας.

----------


## sundance

Μια ερώτηση:

Τόσοι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί εδώ, μόνο σε 5 έχει τύχει τέτοια περίπτωση?

----------


## tectonator

Οι τσιμεντενέσεις κάτω από υπάρχουσα θεμελίωση είναι λιγάκι παρακινδυνευμένες. Θέλει μεγάλη προσοχή στις πιέσεις του ενέματος αλλιώς την ζημιά στο όμορο την έχεις σίγουρη. Η μέθοδος αυτή εξαρτάται επίσης σε σημαντικό βαθμό και από το είδος του εδάφους. 

Η καλύτερη λύση θα ήταν πασσαλότοιχος αλλά όπως είπε και ο rigid...το budget είναι το θέμα...

Μια άλλη λύση είναι η τοποθέτηση εδαφικών καρφιών (soil nails) με προσωρινή επένδυση του πρανούς της εκσκαφής με ένεμα. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση όμως πρέπει να έχεις πλήρη εικόνα για την γεωμετρία και τα φορτιά του όμορου για να επιλύσεις. Επίσης υπάρχει και ένα θέμα με τον απαιτούμενο ελεύθερο χώρο για τις εργασίες.

Και επαναλαμβάνω...το budget είναι το θέμα...

Edit: Εκ' παραδρομής χρησιμοποιήθηκε ο όρος διαφραγματικός ενώ ο όρος πασσαλότοιχος είναι πιο δόκιμος.

----------


## ppetros

Πολύ δύσκολα να εφαρμόσεις σήμερα ντουλάπια. Οπου απαιτήθηκε, προτάθηκε και εφαρμόστηκε η λύση αντιστήριξης τύπου Βερολίνου (παρόμοια με φώτο από Rigid). Θετικό είναι η σχεδόν σίγουρη επιτυχία του αλλά δυστηχώς με μεγάλο κόστος σε χρήμα και χρόνο.

Βλέπε και:
http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=537

----------


## sundance

Kαι αν δεν υπάρχει το μπάτζετ, τι κάνεις? απλά ρισκάρεις χωρίς κάποια μέτρα?

----------


## SIRADRAB

Πολλές φορές θα χρειασθεί να ρισκάρεις.

----------


## Balance

*@SIRADRAB* 

Δεν με ικανοποιεί καθόλου η απάντηση αυτή

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Με κάτι τέτοια είναι που χάνουμε τον ύπνο μας....

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

sundance κ υπόλοιποι

επειδή δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω συνημμένα,δείτε ''Θέματα Οικοδομικής'' του Ε.Μ.Π. (Καλογεράς,Κιρποτιν,Μακρής,Παπαϊωάννου,Ραυτόπουλος,Τζιτζας,Τουλιάτος 1999) σελίδα 16.

Ο διαφραγματικός τοίχος ΔΕΝ είναι αντιστήριξη.Χρησιμοποιείται για στεγανό σκάμμα.Σε τέτοια περίπτωση:

1.Ντουλάπια,όμως ΟΥΤΕ αυτά είναι αντιστήριξη καθ' αυτό
2.Βερολίνο
3.Προένταση (για προχωρημένες καταστάσεις)
4.Θέματα Οικοδομικής (για τσίκι-τσίκι θεμελίωση)
5.Γεωτεχνική μελέτη.

----------


## Balance

@Zavi
Από πού βγαίνει αυτό το συμπέρασμα, ωραίο τελικά βιβλίο, κρίμα που το μάθημα το ξεπετάξαμε τότε λόγω καταλήψεων.


Όταν αφαιρούμε το χώμα και συμπληρώνουμε με σκυρόδεμα στην υποθεμελίωση με "ντουλάπια", το ερώτημα που μου έρχεται αμέσως είναι ότι, αφού τα θεμέλια έχουν προορισμό την παραλαβή φορτίων και τη μεταφορά τους στο έδαφος πώς εμπιστευόμαστε το συμπλήρωμα σκυροδέματος που κάνουμε για να παραλάβει θλιπτικές φορτίσεις;

----------


## Xάρης

Το σκυρόδεμα έχει αντοχή σε θλίψη όχι σε εφελκυσμό (έχει αλλά μικρή).
Φαντάσου το "ντουλάπι" σα βελτίωση του εδάφους κάτω από το πέδιλο.

----------


## sundance

> 4.Θέματα Οικοδομικής (για τσίκι-τσίκι θεμελίωση)


Αυτή θεωρώ την καλύτερη λύση (όσον αφορά την 'αρτιμέλεια' της παρακείμενης οικοδομής) αλλά όπως προαναφέρθηκε, απαγορεύεται.

----------


## Balance

@Χάρη πολύ σωστά.
Αχ αυτή η βιασύνη, γράψε λάθος από εμένα.

----------


## SIRADRAB

> *@SIRADRAB* 
> 
> Δεν με ικανοποιεί καθόλου η απάντηση αυτή


Βασικά απαντούσα στο ερώτημα του sundance, συγνώμη που δεν έδωσα παραπάνω πληροφορίες. Αλλά και τι πληροφορίες να δώσω? 
Τα πάντα όλα στην πράξη σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, και η κάθε περίπτωση είναι μοναδική και διαφορετική από τις άλλες, είναι θέμα εκτίμησης του κινδύνου και ανάληψης του ρίσκου που εγκυμονεί η συγκεκριμένη κάθε φορά περίπτωση. Η εκτίμησή σου βασίζεται σε ΟΛΑ τα δεδομένα (πληροφορία) που ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να έχεις, τα βάζεις κάτω και αποφασίζεις.

----------

